# How do you burn data dvd discs in windows xp?



## fox64

I bought a external dvd writer so I could burn data dvdr discs on any computer (like windows xp computers),but the nero program that came with it was just a 30 day trial.

I was wondering what's the easiest way to burn data dvd discs ,if all you have is windows xp computers?
Are there any reliable free programs for writing data dvd discs that dont hurt your computer or have viruses?

p.s.
I have a memorex external dvd writer.


----------



## Agent Smith

Imgburn. You want the portable version since the installer has opencandy. http://www.softpedia.com/get/PORTAB...-Portable-Applications-Portable-ImgBurn.shtml


----------



## fox64

The opencandy thing seems risky.

I don't suppose there is any physical cd rom I can buy from fri's electronics or any thing like that?(LOL they dont make this easy).


----------



## johnb35

Try cdburnerXP.

https://cdburnerxp.se/en/home


----------



## fox64

Have you tried it, is it safe?

I did some research and it seems all of these free downloads and the ones at cnet have malware bundled with them. I am not computer savvy enough to circumvent these threats with absolute certainty when downloading these programs.

I Have no credits cards otherwise I would break down and buy nero ,but even that's a bad idea because it's expensive and only goes on one pc.

ps
(Im pretty sure there's no easy way to to fully delete nero so I can reuse the free trial disc LOL!!!)


----------



## Agent Smith

Did-I-not-mention-Imgburn-PORTABLE!


----------



## postman

fox, i use both. imgburn portable on machines that do not have a burner onboard. and cdburnerXP thats been installed on mine for years. 

but to defend against unwanted stuff (toolbars or worse) thats bundled in most freeware these days, i use unchecky. it saves a lot of bother when attracted to a lot of freeware. its free by the way


----------



## fox64

Agent smith, so your saying if I simply download from the "Imgburn-PORTABLE" link that you sugested that this will be complety safe?

I wont need to do anything special wile downloading to avoid malwere?

So the 100% clean chek thing is actually true?

Did you ever try the Imgburn-PORTABLE? Was your computer OK after?

ps
(If the 100% clean chek thing is true this seems like a viable option)


----------



## Agent Smith

I just downloaded ImgBurn from the link I gave from Softpedia. There isn't any opencandy. 


For future reference use this site to check your downloaded files. It won't detect opencandy though. https://www.virustotal.com/


----------



## fox64

I tried it and it worked.
Thanks agent smith and everyone else.

Follow up questions.
1-The reason I use an external dvd burner is because the desctop pc disc drive seems to olny read cd roms and it wont recognise dvd discs like as if somthings wrong with it.

I was wondering if my xp laptops disc drive can burn dvd or if I would have to use the external dvd burner for the laptop also?

Is it just a matter of having the rite softwere program or do some xp disc drive olny read dvd and burn cd?   Is it phisicaly abble to burn dvd?

2-why do they call it portable?


----------



## johnb35

fox64 said:


> The reason I use an external dvd burner is because the desctop pc disc drive seems to olny read cd roms and it wont recognise dvd discs like as if somthings wrong with it.


What is the model number of the disk drive?  It could be that it is only a cdrw drive especially if its an older system with XP on it. 


fox64 said:


> I was wondering if my xp laptops disc drive can burn dvd or if I would have to use the external dvd burner for the laptop also?


Again, what is the model number of the drive?


fox64 said:


> Is it just a matter of having the rite softwere program or do some xp disc drive olny read dvd and burn cd? Is it phisicaly abble to burn dvd?


All depends on what the actual drive is.  The model number determines what it does.  And usually on the front of the drive it tells you what it can do.  If ally you is cdrw then it just reads and
burns cd's, if you see dvd then it only reads dvds, if you see dvdrw then it reads and writes dvd's. 


fox64 said:


> 2-why do they call it portable?


Call what portable?  Your external drive?  If so, then its because you can easily transfer it between machines.


----------



## Agent Smith

fox64 said:


> why do they call it portable?




Because the software does not require installation. They more than likely use VMware's Thinapp to make it portable.


----------



## beers

fox64 said:


> 2-why do they call it portable?


There's a suite of applications that can install on a removable media such as a USB drive and contain all of their own dependencies (ie, you don't have to install it on the PC to run and use it).

There's a bunch of other similar apps here:
http://portableapps.com/


----------



## fox64

The IMGburn portable works great and I put it on a flash drive to.

I have a follow up question.
Dose anyone have experience burning dual layer data dvd+r discs with the IMGburn portable ?
Can the IMGburn portable burn dual layer data dvd+r discs?
If so, do you have to change any settings or do anything special?
or will it just automatically recognise the dual layer disc and let you fill up the burn list with 8 gb instead of just 4.7 gb?

I have the memorex dvd burner, and I think the box said it's capable of burning dual layer dvd discs and maybe even something about bluray.
*I think its this one ,I got it from walmart (Imation 98251 External DVD-Writer - Silver - DVD-R/RW Support/24x CD Rewrite/8x DVD Rewrite - USB 2.0)*
*http://www.walmart.com/ip/43485931?...1313816&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=100119320216&veh=sem*

P.S.
Do dual layer dvd+r discs have the same archive/shelf life as regular 4.7 gb discs?
Is there any thing I should know that would disqualify the dual layer discs for this purpose.

(dvd is relatively cheap per gigabyte and is non volatile , non flash and non internet ,this is why I want to use it as a third medium of backup/storage.)


----------



## postman

imgburn has a layerbreak feature to burn to a dual layer dvd. the link has a guide and step by step to dual layer burning. see page below:
http://www.aimersoft.com/how-to-burn/imgburn-dual-layer.html


----------

